# Best dye sub printers for beginners?



## Jacobflores (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm trying to get in the dye sublimation market. What is the best dye sublimation printer for beginners. Epson? Ricoh?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Do a search here, there are many opinions on the subject. I use a Ricoh 3110 my self.


----------



## kennethj (Aug 24, 2014)

mfatty500 said:


> Do a search here, there are many opinions on the subject. I use a Ricoh 3110 my self.


I am thinking about purchasing a Ricoh 3110, my question to you is, 
Do you find yourself wishing you would have bought a printer that does bigger prints?

I can't decide if it would be better to get a printer that does bigger prints, but I have heard many good things about the Ricoh 3110. Just trying to make the right purchase.
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## ultraprintworks (Mar 2, 2015)

What are you planning on using it for? Socks - Shirts - Mugs etc.


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

I use a Ricoh 3110 also. The colors that it puts out on a shirt is really incredible for being such a cheap printer (got 2 of them brand new for $99 each). Setup is relatively easy, and support is out there. The best part for me is the fact that if you leave the printer on, it will maintain itself and I don't worry about the lines drying out or clogging. 

Things I'm not so fond of are the high price of the Sawgrass inks, and the small format. Honestly, I rarely use the thing. I think having a larger format would open up new possibilities. If you are just trying to get a feel for sublimation, and think that you would imprint mostly smaller items like mugs, and can koozies than it does a great job.

My inks supposedly expire in June, so I'll decide on whether or not I'm going to re-up on ink around then. If not, it will mainly be because the printer just isn't paying for itself.

Hope this helps a littlle...


----------



## kennethj (Aug 24, 2014)

I know there are a lot of things to Sub that are smaller. I like the Socks, Bandanas, and small things, I am really looking at getting into Apparel for sports teams and workout gear. I would like to do uniforms but I think I would have to get INTO the business first before someone trusts me to do there uniforms.

With that being said, I guess I answer my own question. If I start to make some $$$ with it, then I can upgrade.

Thanks


----------



## kennethj (Aug 24, 2014)

ultraprintworks said:


> What are you planning on using it for? Socks - Shirts - Mugs etc.


$99 for a Ricoh 3110? Where can I get that deal?


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

kennethj said:


> $99 for a Ricoh 3110? Where can I get that deal?


adorama.com had them for $99 a few months ago. That's where I got mine. Looks like they are back to $199, but I've seen the price go up and down. 

Actually, it is the 3110dnW version. It is wireless, and a lot of people say it won't work with the Sawgrass drivers. I contacted Sawgrass Europe, and they got me the PowerDrivers which they specifically have listed on their site, even after Sawgrass North America said it wouldn't work. It works just fine.

If you can find a wireless "w" model for cheaper, I would go for it. Just know that you can't run it wirelessly, only via USB. I think the profiles get messed up when trying to print via wi-fi. I've never tried.

I saved the drivers if you need them in the future...


----------



## Kremlin (Feb 10, 2015)

Although I don't have the 3110, I can vouch for Ricoh printers as well. I have the 7100DN and it's a great printer. 

If your looking to do larger prints than the 3110 can do, PM me; I'm looking to sell mine.


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

Epson is the best option, you should go with epson


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

3110 Ricoh with sawgrass carts for me. works first time every time, never bands on me or causes any fuss.
i press the print even though I haven't used it for a few days and it comes out right.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

What dekzion said


----------

